# ACS Skills Assessment Review? IS it necessary



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I fall into 2231-79 computer professional nec and currently it comes under priority 4. But there is a reassessment provided by ACS for my professional and who sit in the 4th category. Has anybody done reassessment? If yes mail me the details bcos my agent says it is nothing to speed up the processing

Please throw some light

Thilaks


----------



## Pcomerford (Mar 16, 2010)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I fall into 2231-79 computer professional nec and currently it comes under priority 4. But there is a reassessment provided by ACS for my professional and who sit in the 4th category. Has anybody done reassessment? If yes mail me the details bcos my agent says it is nothing to speed up the processing
> 
> ...


Perhaps consider employer sponsorship or you may never get there?


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I fall into 2231-79 computer professional nec and currently it comes under priority 4. But there is a reassessment provided by ACS for my professional and who sit in the 4th category. Has anybody done reassessment? If yes mail me the details bcos my agent says it is nothing to speed up the processing
> 
> ...


to be honest most of the agents are short of knowledge especially non-MARA ones...I just wonder why people just rely on other's statement whether anything is true or not get it right from horse's mouth..i.e. ACS and DIAC site and DIAC site shows that if you go for new ANZSCO present in SOL 3 WITHOUT any new evidence then it will move from category 4 to category 3 so obviously it speeds up the processing.

I was having a MARA agent and saw him pretty bad during and after skill assessment and to me it looked that he is more of a hindrance than a help so dumped him..now going for reassessment on my own..missed becoz of MODL removal


----------



## pannlann (Jul 30, 2010)

I was in priority 4 pool before since I had the same skill assessment as yours (2231-79). I've sent new skill assessment under SOL schedule 3 and ask DIAC for confirmation whether my application will be leveled up to priority 3 or not. 

And here is the confirmation

_Dear Client,

Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

We confirm receipt of your reviewed skills assessment which was uploaded on the 19/01/2011.

Your application will be allocated to a Case Officer as a Priority 3 application for assessment. This will occur in date order received once all applications in priority groups 1 and 2 have been exhausted.

Yours sincerely,
Bev J _

So, to renew your ACS, it will definitely shorten the process as the priority has changed. I believe the best way to get real concise info is to ask DIAC directly. 

Hope this help and good luck 
Pan


----------



## Pcomerford (Mar 16, 2010)

I still say it is better to try to find an employer sponsor, Priority 1 while you are waiting!



pannlann said:


> I was in priority 4 pool before since I had the same skill assessment as yours (2231-79). I've sent new skill assessment under SOL schedule 3 and ask DIAC for confirmation whether my application will be leveled up to priority 3 or not.
> 
> And here is the confirmation
> 
> ...


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your info. With this I will proceed further and go for another assessment.


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

pannlann said:


> I was in priority 4 pool before since I had the same skill assessment as yours (2231-79). I've sent new skill assessment under SOL schedule 3 and ask DIAC for confirmation whether my application will be leveled up to priority 3 or not.
> 
> And here is the confirmation
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Which New ANZSCO code did you apply for, did u have 2231-79(nec) or 2231-79(network specialist) 

i am on 2231-79(nec) , but i have all network specialist skills and i am running IT training institute.

So can u tell me if i can go for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

Regarding the ACS Assessment review I discussed the same with my agent today for more than an hour, but finally he said this review is not for those who had applied for GSM , it is only for those who are in the assessing stage. Can you brief me about your occupation and your application year and month.

How much did you pay for the reassessment?

Thanks in advance

Thilaks


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

*Help on ACS Assessment Review pls*

Hi,

Since i applied thru the agent , i have to depend him for each and everything.
He does not accept the fact of this review after lodging the application. Any help from moderators or any other proof of ACS review for 2231-79 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/acs-skills-assessment-review.pdf

1.Is this review applicable for those who had applied to DIAC or who have only assessed from ACS and are yet to apply for GSM

2. No charges mentioned . Any charge applicable for the same

Futher info if present is also considered

Thilaks


----------



## 30mpg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thilagamdiraviam said:


> 1.Is this review applicable for those who had applied to DIAC or who have only assessed from ACS and are yet to apply for GSM
> 
> 2. No charges mentioned . Any charge applicable for the same


The cost is the same as for a new assessment ($400). The application process is a new skills assessment, provided your former assessment is at least a year old. When submitting the new application; however, instead of attaching any new documentation you must only refer only to the existing documentation (which they can recall). If you present new evidence, this will not be considered a further skills assessment, but an entirely new one. DIAC checks the experience dates, I believe, to enforce this. 

The PDF you cited above clearly states that this applies to existing GSM applications, and the procedure you should go through to notify DIAC of a reassessment (attach and email).

After research and many calls to DIAC and ACS I am going through this process. Currently awaiting outcome of the re-assessment. I went for Software Engineer category, as that is what I should have been classified as in the first place! I was 2231-79 (nec) as I was trying to get 2231-79 (Java)...but instead ended up with (nec).

I have handled my entire application thus far without the assistance of a lawyer, up until this skills assessment. The one lawyer (migration assistant) I spoke with gave me incorrect advice! I knew she was wrong. When I brought this to her attention several times, she finally caved and agreed this was my best course of action. Given this experience, I have decided to pursue on my own. Thanks to this community for help.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Thilagamdiraviam (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanx i will go for a review


----------

